# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  TeleMe, telepresence robot, Mantaro Product Development Services, Inc., Germantown, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mantaro Product Development Services, Inc.

Home page - mantarobot.com/products/teleme

----------


## Airicist

TeleMe video at CES

Published on Feb 18, 2013




> The MantaroBot TeleMe at CES 2013 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to the MantaroBot TeleMe

Published on Aug 21, 2014




> Introduction to the MantaroBot TeleMe TelePresence Robot

----------


## Airicist

TeleMe Applications - School

Published on Aug 21, 2014

----------

